# Rockwell Drill/Driver Set



## Bertha

I'm going to try my Makita 18V impact on my truck lugs tonight! Thanks for this review, as I've been curious about this set. I'm a die hard impact guy by now. The green is a bit tough, I have to agree.


----------



## Dusty56

http://www.rockwelltoolsdirect.com/professional-tools/cordless/12v-lithiumtechtm-2pc-combo-kit-w-drill-impact-driver.html
At 210 *INCH* pounds of torque for the drill and 800 *INCH* pounds for the impact driver , they never stood a chance against your lug nuts @ 100 *FOOT* pounds of torque. Hopefully you didn't harm their tiny mechanisms : ) LOL


----------



## roman

Festool uses fluorescent green

all a matter of perspective and I think every review is good BUT, there should be a second review, one year down the line as the excitement out of the gate, the shiny new effect can taint an opinion.

Cheers


----------



## Walwoodwork

Moron,
You are absolutely right. I used to sell tools for a living and I used to claim that nearly all new tools were good. You paid the extra money to still have a good tool a year or two down the line. 
I like the idea of a one year review very much.
cheers,
Ian W


----------



## Howie

I'm in the market for an impact driver and since Dewalt is no longer in my vocabulary I'll give these a look. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Domer

I just bought a Dewalt pair that look the same as the Roickler. I bought them at the Woodworkers Show for a similar price.

I have had them for several months now and love them. They are very light weight and work well. I like the Dewalt yellow better than the Rockler green.

Domer


----------



## irisorio

One they I didn't consider when I bought this set. This drill only has a 3/8" chuck. This is only an issue when using my larger twist or brad point bits (as I discovered today when I wanted to drill a 1/2" hole in sheetrock). My spade and forstner bits are fit no problem.


----------



## Bertha

My truck lugs laughed at my Makita, for the record. But Moron, Festool green is an expensive-looking green


----------



## woodman1962

I read this review and wanted to give my input.I have at 1500.00 worth of DEWALT cordless tools.I hate them to me. dewalt has really went down hill.I wish i could get some of the money back and i would sell it all.The batteries are just terrible I have replaced batteries every time i turn around.
I finally tried a makita I love them i have been using them for 2 years and i can not tell you which batteries are old and which ones are new.I have purchased 3 sets of the 18v and have not replaced a battery since. They are just as good as the day that i bought them.I have had a little issue with there chargers they are real sensitive to moisture.You have to be careful of that.The batteries life is a lot more than dewalt.They are a lot easier on my hands than dewalt.When i bought these they did not offer the free replacement batteries on the rockwell.I think i would consider them just for that fact


----------



## irisorio

Update: I still love this set for its compact size and weight. It is a good LIGHT to MEDIUM DUTY drill. Recently I drilled 12 pocket holes in 3/4 ply and 60 1" holes in 1/4 inch ply using a spade bit on a single battery charge. The drill got pretty hot drilling the 1" holes. After recharging the battery I drilled two 2 1/2" holes in 3/4 ply using a hole saw. I found that even though the drill could do it if I went slow and used light pressure that I could actually stop the drill completely if I pressed too hard.


----------

